# In wie weit ist mein PC spieletauglich?



## Bullvai (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

nun ich weiß schon etwas bescheid über meinen rechner was die leistung in PCGames angeht aber dennoch bin ich mir in ein paar Punkten nicht ganz sicher.

Und zwar frage ich mich erstens ob mein cpu evtl in machen games die graka bremsen könnte?

Und zweites ist die gpu auslastung in machen spiele zb Blur nur bei ca 75% und mein cpu ist ebenfalls nicht voll ausgelastet.
In BC2 ist die gpu auslastung fast durchweg bei ca 95% und cpu bei ca 70%


Ich habe meinen cpu momentan auf 3,4ghz getaktet würde eine takt erhöhung zb auf 3,6oder3,8ghz in spielen was bringen? 3dmark und co ausgenommen für mich zählt die leistung in Games.Auflösung in games ist bei mir immer 1680*1050 je nach game mit aa und af falls das eine rolle spielt.

Mein System:
q9550@3,4ghz
Asus P5q-Deluxe
Gtx 285 XFX XXX mit 720/1512/1250
WD Velicoraptor 300gb als os platte


----------



## Ahab (8. Juni 2010)

Fragen wir doch mal so rum: wo liegt denn bei dir das Problem? Ich meine, Auslastung ist das eine. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache wenn alles flüssig läuft! 

Dass die Auslastung unterschiedlich ist, ist doch klar. Jedes Spiel fordert die HW auf andere Weise, bzw fordert mal mehr von der CPU, mal mehr von der GPU.

Deine CPU limitiert hier jedoch keineswegs. Und ob 3,4 oder 3,6GHz ist relativ egal.


----------



## Juarez91 (8. Juni 2010)

Also der PC ist voll Spieletauglich und ich denke das das auch noch ne weile so sein wird.

Die CPU bremst gar nichts aus. Da du "nur" in 1680*1050 spielst, sollte das System keine Problem mit AA und AF haben.


----------



## Bullvai (8. Juni 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Fragen wir doch mal so rum: wo liegt denn bei dir das Problem? Ich meine, Auslastung ist das eine. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache wenn alles flüssig läuft!
> 
> Das die Auslastung unterschiedlich ist, ist doch klar. Jedes Spiel fordert die HW auf andere Weise, bzw fordert mal mehr von der CPU, mal mehr von der GPU.
> 
> Deine CPU limitiert hier jedoch keineswegs. Und ob 3,4 oder 3,6GHz ist relativ egal.




nun sollte es nicht im optimalen fall so sein das dein zumindest die grafikarte ein 99%auslastung hat ? zumindest will ich meinen rechner auch voll ausnutzen gerade in bc2 oder metro2033 ist mit jedes + an fps recht


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Hey 
Naja viel bringen würds dir nicht in Games ( von 3,4 ---> 3,8)
Warum Läuft iwas nich flüssig ?
mfg


----------



## Bullvai (8. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hey
> Naja viel bringen würds dir nicht in Games ( von 3,4 ---> 3,8)
> Warum Läuft iwas nich flüssig ?
> mfg



wenn du so fragst Metro2033 könnte besser laufen 
Ich geh nun mal davon aus das meine graka nich gebremst wirdaber wie würde es mit einer gtx 480 aussehen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Bullvai schrieb:


> wenn du so fragst Metro2033 könnte besser laufen
> Ich geh nun mal davon aus das meine graka nich gebremst wirdaber wie würde es mit einer gtx 480 aussehen?



Ich denke unter 1680x1050 könnte man Spass haben mit einer GTX 480 aber dann auch ein i7 920 @4Ghz oder bissl mehr


----------



## Jakob (8. Juni 2010)

> In wie weit ist mein PC Spiele - tauglich?


Solltest du das nicht am besten einschätzen können?
"Probieren geht über studieren"


----------



## KOF328 (8. Juni 2010)

wenns ganz plump nach dem threadnamen geht: klar ist der pc spieletauglich. Bedenke: es gibt nicht nur so pcghler , gurken genug leute mit nem core2duo und g210 von saturn oder so rum, hab freude an deinem system - muss nicht alles auf max laufen, viele müssen noch auf verpackungen gucken ob es überhaupt auf ihrem sys läuft 
*DUCKUNDRENN*


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> wenns ganz plump nach dem threadnamen geht: klar ist der pc spieletauglich. Bedenke: es gibt nicht nur so pcghler , gurken genug leute mit nem core2duo und g210 von saturn oder so rum, hab freude an deinem system - muss nicht alles auf max laufen, viele müssen noch auf verpackungen gucken ob es überhaupt auf ihrem sys läuft
> *DUCKUNDRENN*



Oh ja da kenn ich einige.  Ein Kumpel von mir wird jetz langsam ungeduldig, weil CoD 5 und Empire: Total War auf seinem 3000+ und der X1300Pro nicht ganz rund laufen.  

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch hinzufügen: Metro ist kein Standard. Es ist sozusagen das neue Crysis. Es spiegelt nicht den allgemeinen Ressourcenbedarf neuer Spiele wider. 

Und in der Hinsicht hat KOF völlig Recht: lass DEN Rechner erstmal WIRKLICH angrauen. Und bis es soweit ist, werden noch gut und gerne 2 bis 3 Jahre vergehen.


----------

